# Enthusiasts Name Nissan Skyline ‘Most Iconic Japanese Car Ever’



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *The Nissan Skyline has been named the “most iconic Japanese car ever” by enthusiasts ahead of Europe’s biggest Japanese car celebration.*
> 
> Organizers of Japfest surveyed its social media followers to see which performance car enthusiasts believe should be identified as the most iconic model in Japanese culture. The show will be held for the first time this year at Silverstone, Northants, after reaching capacity at its previous venue with more than 16,000 attendees and 3,500 cars on display or on the circuit. The extra space at Silverstone means more track time and more features than ever before for enthusiasts to enjoy in the U.K.
> 
> ...


Read more about Enthusiasts Name Nissan Skyline ‘Most Iconic Japanese Car Ever’ at AutoGuide.com.


----------

